# Dry Ice hash



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2011)

not really much to say but put the trim and dry ice in a bubble bag and shake it in a bucket.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

kickass! no water?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> kickass! no water?


nope.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

thats the shit right there...yield looked huge to..best part is its already dry


----------



## DanksME (Sep 27, 2011)

That jar is awesome!


----------



## iamgman (Sep 27, 2011)

Where do you get bubble bags? =D


----------



## klassifyme (Sep 27, 2011)

looks good! fresh or dry trim? what size micron bag?


----------



## 808toker (Sep 27, 2011)

which grade do you use? ever try differnt grades?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2011)

the trim was from last year. i "cure" it so it's not "bone dry".

i used a 220 bag and a microscope. i saw heads and stalks but no leaf matter. 

i'll use most of this in butter or blast it into honey oil.


----------



## thanks but no danks (Sep 28, 2011)

dude i would love to have that jar xD

ive never actually smoked hash, how much better is the high than from just bud?


----------



## Green Please (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks but no danks said:


> dude i would love to have that jar xD
> 
> ive never actually smoked hash, how much better is the high than from just bud?


I just feel like 10 times more high from hash. You need to get your hands on some or make it, its fucking delicious!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 28, 2011)

you used a 220 bag only?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> you used a 220 bag only?


yes.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 29, 2011)

how much trim did u start with???


----------



## azryda420 (Sep 29, 2011)

i thought a 220 bag will let too much veg matter in.


----------



## meezy4tw (Sep 29, 2011)

Heres a video I found, I plan on trying it with my next harvest's trim.
it seems pretty damn easy and not messy at all.
[video=youtube;6-Z9-dARjP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-Z9-dARjP8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> how much trim did u start with???



a garbage bag full.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2011)

azryda420 said:


> i thought a 220 bag will let too much veg matter in.


it can be ran across smaller screens at any point. 

i'm using mine for cooking and honey oil so i don't need so much of a refined product.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 29, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> a garbage bag full.


noing u...of course lol......never go small


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> yes.


 aight thanks..ima try this when my bubb bags come in...im sick of smokin bho...thisis perfect!


----------



## Noballs (Sep 29, 2011)

Making hash will never be the same. Soooo simple!


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

I read this as I'm dumping my hands in ice water!!...fuck me, I figured dry ice would burn thru my bags. I just saw the pics of another guy do the same thing.I used to wear gloves to touch that shit...lol.

Thanks...I try this method next harvest!...now it's drill and paddle time for me


----------



## RiotsInOhio (Sep 29, 2011)

DAMN that is a shit ton of hash! I have that exact same fido jar. I'm used to seein it filled with bud, surprising to see it filled with hash. Haha


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Sep 29, 2011)

I like the cylinder shape of the dry Ice. Whats a good source to get it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> I like the cylinder shape of the dry Ice. Whats a good source to get it?


i get mine where i fill my oxygen bottles. they have it at my local grocery store as well.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Sep 30, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i get mine where i fill my oxygen bottles. they have it at my local grocery store as well.


So should not be hard to find?


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 30, 2011)

Sick of bho? How do u smoke it dizzle? I love oil, its a different feeling from bud tho. I love the weed high more.

Fdd did you get kief all over the room when you did it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> So should not be hard to find?


not at all. 






TheLastWood said:


> Sick of bho? How do u smoke it dizzle? I love oil, its a different feeling from bud tho. I love the weed high more.
> 
> Fdd did you get kief all over the room when you did it?



got it EVERYWHERE.


----------



## hoss12781 (Sep 30, 2011)

beats the crap out of traditional icewater hash. First time I had it blasted me back to the buzz I had the first time I lit up. If you're considering making it you should. Also my 2 cents, buy decent bubble bags. I bought some crappy ones of ebay and was very unimpressed with the results. 

Fantasticalicious as usual fdd.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2011)

hoss12781 said:


> beats the crap out of traditional icewater hash. First time I had it blasted me back to the buzz I had the first time I lit up. If you're considering making it you should. Also my 2 cents, buy decent bubble bags. I bought some crappy ones of ebay and was very unimpressed with the results.
> 
> Fantasticalicious as usual fdd.


i took 2 hits of it while making it and got pretty "stoned". i myself was rather impressed. 

excellent smell and flavor as well.


----------



## dam612 (Sep 30, 2011)

do you prefer this method over bubble bags and your washermachine? quality vs the 2


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2011)

dam612 said:


> do you prefer this method over bubble bags and your washermachine? quality vs the 2


i try not to put any one thing over another when it comes to pot. they all have their own advantages. 

i thought this would be an easy way to blast thru 30 pounds of trim. i have come to realize after this, ... there really is no "easy way" to blast thru 30 pounds of trim.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 30, 2011)

this may sound like a dumb question. but i have never seen dry ice in those little cylinder shapes before. would any normal grocery store have it in that form? im afraid if i chip the dry ice into smaller pieces the pieces may be jagged and rip through the bubble bags. and you said you used 240 microns? you mentioned you did that cuz you are using your hash to cook with? can you run it through a finer micron bag? how does it melt? does it melt like normal bubble hash?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2011)

oHsiN666 said:


> this may sound like a dumb question. but i have never seen dry ice in those little cylinder shapes before. would any normal grocery store have it in that form? im afraid if i chip the dry ice into smaller pieces the pieces may be jagged and rip through the bubble bags. and you said you used 240 microns? you mentioned you did that cuz you are using your hash to cook with? can you run it through a finer micron bag? how does it melt? does it melt like normal bubble hash?




the round bits are used in the wineries around here. it comes in that pellet form for ease of use. 

i would have used a 125 bag but i only have a small one so i went with the bigger 225. you can run it thru finer screens at this point. right now it gets gooey but doesn't quite melt. if i run it thru finer screen i can probably find the melty stuff.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 30, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> there really is no "easy way" to blast thru 30 pounds of trim.


 30 fucking pounds!!!....... i need to sit down...... what would u guess the hash weighed as??


----------



## panhead (Sep 30, 2011)

Hmmm,im might try this out,im at the point where i dread making hash even with the full size washing machine it takes all damm day.

If you were to compare time which method would be faster doing a wet hash vs dry hash comparison.

Also is there a huge difference in yeild between the 2 methods ?

Another thought im having would be to use a clean cement mixer to streamline things,do you think using a cement mixer with the dry ice would speed up the process ?

I give away more trim & popcorn than gets refined into other prducts just because it takes so much time to refine,if there is a significant time savings i might stop giving away the popcorn & trim.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 30, 2011)

mmmmmmmm yeah run that to BHO for sure


or give me some and ill run it 



or edibles... you could make some really clean tinctures, or canna oils with that...


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 30, 2011)

hijack.........


----------



## mccumcumber (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks gorgeous... I wish I didn't just use all my trim for edibles ... oh well, something new to try in three months.

Would this technically be considered CO2 extraction hash... since dry ice is just CO2... I dunno, just thinkin'


----------



## oHsiN666 (Oct 1, 2011)

mccumcumber said:


> Looks gorgeous... I wish I didn't just use all my trim for edibles ... oh well, something new to try in three months.
> 
> Would this technically be considered CO2 extraction hash... since dry ice is just CO2... I dunno, just thinkin'


thanks for the info fdd2blk!!!

i just heard about Co2 oils a few months back. i hear they are expensive in the dispensaries. why so much? i hear its the best way to make oils and that it has the highest % of good stuff. i also have heard that with a titanium nail you get thee best high. how true is that statement? sorry if this is off topic, but where can i find a way to make Co2 oil? im assuming it is un practical for a homemade recipe, but if thee is a easy way to make it at home, i would like to know the process. kind of getting burnt on BHO. although, a bubble bag and some bubble hash should be in my future. and that is a new method for me to make at home.


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 1, 2011)

Man that is the shit. I'm getting some dry ice for my blue hash. I had to show my wife that jar Goddamn I love it. And I want one just like it. Full of hash


----------



## Jayy's (Oct 2, 2011)

How do you turn your dry ice extracted into bho or Full melt just curious? 
+ rep for answers! 

 Jayy's

PM me if you could please!


----------



## dapio (Oct 3, 2011)

This is brilliant could you explain this process it seems easy enough but I have never made hash.

Dry ice and trim in bucket u said u had 30 pounds of trim so im guessing you did multiple runs lol, so I got the dry ice and the trim in the bucket close thebag shake like crazy and the good stuff comes out the bottom? Do u need a too on the bucket or just shake like crazy any safety precautions I should worry about other then the ice

Also you mentioned something about a microscope did you mean looking at trichrome heads?

Once again awesome post I want to try this for sure!!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey fdd does the trim need to be dry or can it be frozen.?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

dapio said:


> This is brilliant could you explain this process it seems easy enough but I have never made hash.
> 
> Dry ice and trim in bucket u said u had 30 pounds of trim so im guessing you did multiple runs lol, so I got the dry ice and the trim in the bucket close thebag shake like crazy and the good stuff comes out the bottom? Do u need a too on the bucket or just shake like crazy any safety precautions I should worry about other then the ice
> 
> ...



sounds like you got it figured out. the microscope is just for viewing the finished product. 



Hemlock said:


> Hey fdd does the trim need to be dry or can it be frozen.?


i "cure" all my trim. i leave just enough moisture in it to keep it from being crispy.


----------



## SCT1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i "cure" all my trim. i leave just enough moisture in it to keep it from being crispy.


How long would you typically 'cure' for? Is it possible to do this with fresh trim, or better to wait a while?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

SCT1984 said:


> How long would you typically 'cure' for? Is it possible to do this with fresh trim, or better to wait a while?



the trim i used for this was almost a year old.

it has to at least be dry.


----------



## SCT1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

K! I'll probably just get a few buddy's and my trim together to try this, seeing as we are all just small personal use growers. Will never get 30 lbs of trim on my lonesome


----------



## dudemandigo (Oct 5, 2011)

for anyone who hasnt tried dry ice extraction, i would highly recommend it. It puts more wear on your bubble bag, but the quantity of product makes up for it.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Oct 5, 2011)

more wear on your bags? i think that would depend on the quality of the bags.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 5, 2011)

What brand are your bubble bags? Been wanting to buy some but don't wanna get ripped off. Been seeing a ton of videos for this on youtube glad to hear it works.


----------



## HankDank (Oct 5, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> What brand are your bubble bags? Been wanting to buy some but don't wanna get ripped off. Been seeing a ton of videos for this on youtube glad to hear it works.


you can order single all mesh bags from wacky willy's for 6.99 each. I just ordered a 90 and 110 from them lil less than a week ago, soon as they show up im making dry ice hash, which has been the plan since inception.
http://wackywillysweb.com/products.php?cat=57


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 6, 2011)

So fdd heres my question
I got some frozen chopped up trim can I use this method with it?
Oh and I only have a 73 micron bag?


----------



## Murfy (Oct 6, 2011)

i was thinking-

this works great. but is hard on the arms. drill a hole straight through both sides of the bucket. take a piece of quarter inch rebar and make a crank out of it. you wouldn't have to bend it much, just enough so that when it rotates, it makes the bucket shake. buy a pulley with a quarter inch hole (set screw style, if you can't weld), and mount it to the crank you've made.

then. build an upside down U out of 2x4 or something similar. put notches in the top of the U posts so the crank fits down in it. mount a small electric motor with corresponding pulley to the base of your U, and use an old fan belt to drive the thing.

hook bungees from the bottom(top) of the bucket to the base if it's too crazy.

hillbilly hash maker.


----------



## HankDank (Oct 6, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> So fdd heres my question
> I got some frozen chopped up trim can I use this method with it?
> Oh and I only have a 73 micron bag?


from all the videos ive seen online, you can indeed use fresh frozen trim, as far as teh 73 goes, can't tell you, its a bit small so you won't get the full yield you would if you had a larger bag, say a 120..but i still think you would shake out a good bit of premium hash even with a 73


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 6, 2011)

HankDank said:


> from all the videos ive seen online, you can indeed use fresh frozen trim, as far as teh 73 goes, can't tell you, its a bit small so you won't get the full yield you would if you had a larger bag, say a 120..but i still think you would shake out a good bit of premium hash even with a 73


 Thanks HD!!!!


----------



## HankDank (Oct 6, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Thanks HD!!!!


 give it a try bud, and take a few pics, would love to see your yield. As soon as my 90 and 110 show up im taking pics to let you guys know what you can expect to get off of an oz of quality trim


----------



## smallop (Oct 6, 2011)

ive never made dry ice hash, but i really wanna try, what micron is best? i was thinking 110 or 160.


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2011)

mmmm,got ta love the stuff.


----------



## dudemandigo (Oct 6, 2011)

oHsiN666 said:


> more wear on your bags? i think that would depend on the quality of the bags.


 maybe i should get some better bags! mine were cheap, what brand do you use with dry ice?


----------



## smallop (Oct 7, 2011)

i ordered the cheap one gal bag 110 micron from http://wackywillysweb.com/ I also got the stainless steel hash press, i will let you know how they are when i get them.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm gonna order the eight bag one gallon set up. But what bag is the one that is going to give me both a nice pure full melt but still plenty of yield? I will use all of it from each bag of course but the best stuff I want for smoking and the rest for cooking.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 9, 2011)

HankDank said:


> you can order single all mesh bags from wacky willy's for 6.99 each. I just ordered a 90 and 110 from them lil less than a week ago, soon as they show up im making dry ice hash, which has been the plan since inception.
> http://wackywillysweb.com/products.php?cat=57


Good let me know how they work out. I'll probably go with bags that just have a mesh bottom and rubber sides. I don't mind investing money into some good bags that will last at least a couple years.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Oct 9, 2011)

well, i haven't ordered mine yet. i scared of the cheap imitators out there. i found a full 8-bag set on eBay for like $60. which is freaking AWESOME!! considering the original Bubble Bags, which those are the ones i want, are $280, on eBay. they are like $320 on some other website i found. but im super picky and anal about things. i feel that there is a reason you pay more for some items then you do others. i also want the Bubble Machine. and those are about $200 on eBay. and since i seen this new dry ice method, with the broken jagged pieces of dry ice, i would feel a lot more comfortable buying the better bags. just in case something happens. it is something that i will research when the time comes. right now im hip on a Tamisium Extractor. they are hella spendy, but those seem well worth the money imo!!!


----------



## HankDank (Oct 9, 2011)

after getting my 110 and 90 one gals from wackywillysweb.com im pretty happy. However, i think id recommend ordering a 160 or close. I did get some hash out of the trim i was using with the dry ice method, about 1.5 grams from 30 grams of leaf and tips of sugar leafs. Was some good potent smoke that has a real lemonade kind of taste no bullshit. But these bags are legit, nice construction, draw strings and all. Fits perfectly around coffee can


----------



## Beagle (Oct 19, 2011)

This is awesome. Right when I'm about to start using the bubble bags, I read about this. Guess I'll use my blender and ice to make smoothies.

Got some questions:
-So do you start out with the 70micron, shake what you can out of it then clean up the dust and switch to a higher micron bag, or do you put all the bags on at once and then separate the different grades when done shaking?
-Does the trim need to be chopped up first, or will the dry ice do the job? What about stems?
-How small should the pieces of dry ice be? 
-What is the best ratio of dry ice to trim?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2011)

Beagle said:


> This is awesome. Right when I'm about to start using the bubble bags, I read about this. Guess I'll use my blender and ice to make smoothies.
> 
> Got some questions:
> -So do you start out with the 70micron, shake what you can out of it then clean up the dust and switch to a higher micron bag, or do you put all the bags on at once and then separate the different grades when done shaking?
> ...


i used a the biggest bag, 220 i think it was. you can refine it later with smaller screen sizes of desired.
i did not chop up the trim. it does break apart with the dry ice and shaking. i remove all the stems.
my dry ice came in pellet form, which was perfect. 
not sure of the ratio, a handful or two. what would have been helpful would have been a big meshed screen to recover my dry ice so i can reuse it. it takes the dry ice quite a while to "melt", yet i only use it for a minute or two while shaking. i had to dump out good dry ice when i reloaded my bags.


----------



## Beagle (Oct 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i used a the biggest bag, 220 i think it was. you can refine it later with smaller screen sizes of desired.
> i did not chop up the trim. it does break apart with the dry ice and shaking. i remove all the stems.
> my dry ice came in pellet form, which was perfect.
> not sure of the ratio, a handful or two. what would have been helpful would have been a big meshed screen to recover my dry ice so i can reuse it. it takes the dry ice quite a while to "melt", yet i only use it for a minute or two while shaking. i had to dump out good dry ice when i reloaded my bags.


-So you shouldn't use this method to remove trichs from all the stems?
-Can you explain what your process of refining is after you have a giant pile of raw hash?
-Would a window screen or a lettuce strainer work to recover the dry ice?
-Is it possible to do the curing after you've made the hash?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2011)

Beagle said:


> -So you shouldn't use this method to remove trichs from all the stems?
> -Can you explain what your process of refining is after you have a giant pile of raw hash?
> -Would a window screen or a lettuce strainer work to recover the dry ice?
> -Is it possible to do the curing after you've made the hash?


stems poke my bags.
i haven't further refined any of my hash, other then blasting some with some butane.
you would need a screen with a big enough mesh to allow the trim to fall thru, but not the dry ice. 
not sure if curing is much of a concern when it comes to hash.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i used a the biggest bag, 220 i think it was. you can refine it later with smaller screen sizes of desired.
> i did not chop up the trim. it does break apart with the dry ice and shaking. i remove all the stems.
> my dry ice came in pellet form, which was perfect.
> not sure of the ratio, a handful or two. what would have been helpful would have been a big meshed screen to recover my dry ice so i can reuse it. it takes the dry ice quite a while to "melt", yet i only use it for a minute or two while shaking. i had to dump out good dry ice when i reloaded my bags.


 my brother used your method with his 220 and got the same results...he tried with one size up and got some green in it, i think it was a 160 or 170 ....im gonna order a 200 single and try....200 might give a better yield without letting shit thru..ill let you know when i get it


----------



## k0ijn (Oct 20, 2011)

Very interesting.
I wish it was easier to get dry ice where I live.


----------



## acoaxet14 (Oct 21, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> Very interesting.
> I wish it was easier to get dry ice where I live.


look in your local yellow pages. you will find a welding shop or somthing like that , that sells dry ice


----------



## Murfy (Oct 21, 2011)

most old fashioned-

market s have it


----------



## Beagle (Oct 21, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> my brother used your method with his 220 and got the same results...he tried with one size up and got some green in it, i think it was a 160 or 170 ....im gonna order a 200 single and try....200 might give a better yield without letting shit thru..ill let you know when i get it


Umm, 160 or 170 is the next sizes down. You would actually be getting less leaf/green plant matter.



k0ijn said:


> Very interesting.
> I wish it was easier to get dry ice where I live.


I picked up some at Meijers...a department store here in Michigan. Walmart might have them...they're everywhere.

Fdd, I bought about 15 pounds and barely used 5. When I was done shaking it(lol), I dumped it out on a cooking sheet and recovered the dry ice with tongs. When I was done, there was dust everywhere...we need to come up with a better way to capture this dust to keep the work cleaner.

WARNING: Do not tip bucket back over(when done shaking) over work area!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2011)

Beagle said:


> Umm, 160 or 170 is the next sizes down. You would actually be getting less leaf/green plant matter.
> 
> I picked up some at Meijers...a department store here in Michigan. Walmart might have them...they're everywhere.
> 
> ...


my wife picked a handful out off the ground, with tongs, before i stopped her.


maybe blow it off with an air hose? 


i have some screen laying around that is the perfect sized mesh. some type of "vent screen" or "cage wire" or something. it's been kicking around here for years, i just gotta find it in my junk pile.


----------



## Beagle (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd be afraid an air hose/compressor would blow the dry ice as well, maybe a good fan would do it if you want to go that rout. 

I was only using the 1 gal bags that I had. So I got it in my head to shake into a large bole for like salad or popcorn...well it worked great until I attempted to scrape.

I'm thinking some sort of cover, or possibly an emergency blanket with 2 sides built up to form like a half pipe, then let the sides down when its time to scrape.


----------



## Beagle (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe you could put a screen over a wet/dry shop vac. Then you wouldn't have to dump out the bucket.


----------



## k0ijn (Oct 21, 2011)

acoaxet14 said:


> look in your local yellow pages. you will find a welding shop or somthing like that , that sells dry ice





Beagle said:


> I picked up some at Meijers...a department store here in Michigan. Walmart might have them...they're everywhere.




I don't live in the US


----------



## Beagle (Oct 21, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> I don't live in the US


I bet ice cream parlors would know where to get it...catering companys...ect.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Beagle said:


> I bet ice cream parlors would know where to get it...catering companys...ect.


Baskin Robbins plus pantyhose does wonders.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

Beagle said:


> Umm, 160 or 170 is the next sizes down. You would actually be getting less leaf/green plant matter.
> 
> I picked up some at Meijers...a department store here in Michigan. Walmart might have them...they're everywhere.
> 
> ...


 maybe i got it backwards when he told me that .... hes got a journal goin if you wanna ask , i cant remember .....i know one came out a lil green and one was just trichs


----------



## meezy4tw (Oct 26, 2011)

Just went to my local store and picked up a set of one gallon bubble bags today. Long story short, I ran my first ever two batches of trim/nugs today from some of my outdoor using the dry ice method in the video I posted here earlier.

Heres the result of batch one. 

Batch two is about the same, I ran a total of about 18 grams for each batch and ended up with 12.7 total.

Edit, I forgot to mention, I used the 220 micron bag, I'm sure if I used a smaller one I would have less plant matter, but this is all just for me, so I could care less, lol


----------



## dapio (Oct 27, 2011)

whats the best way to let the dry ice melt away after use is it safe to leave inside the house until sublimation or is it left outside lowkey I just wonder because the trim would be all mixed up with the dry ice kind of a hazard a unwanted suspicion to be exposed mixed with a dangerous substance any ideas?


----------



## TWS (Oct 27, 2011)

I pick the ice out with tongs and use it to run another batch when I'm done I let evap out ina bag in the sink or outside.


----------



## meezy4tw (Oct 27, 2011)

Me, personally, I just throw it in a bowl of water, it makes it all foggy like in the movies, just kind of cool to watch while I medicate....lol


----------



## TWS (Oct 27, 2011)

every see the dry ice soap bubble ? super cool Youtube it.


----------



## SdY183 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cold storage warehouses sometimes sell it as well. Do they sell bags of ice at the gas stations around you? Ice isn't very cost effective to ship, so its usually made somewhere locally, and the ice company will usually sell dry ice as well. If not, call them anyway...they probably get that question a lot and might know where you could find some.


----------



## meezy4tw (Oct 27, 2011)

Alot of grocery stores carry dry ice, all you have to do is ask, I picked mine up at a smart and final.


----------



## novice11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine at Publix.


----------



## azryda420 (Oct 28, 2011)

Although the end product is "dry" I suggest letting it air out and cure for a week or two. The color will change as will the smell. I promise.

I bought dry ice at foodmaxx. The cashier was like "ten pounds bro? are you whipping up some mad cold water hash?" lol

I was like "nah its for keeping my beer cold fishing"


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 28, 2011)

meezy4tw said:


> Me, personally, I just throw it in a bowl of water, it makes it all foggy like in the movies, just kind of cool to watch while I medicate....lol


Yep, throw that shit in the freezer and use it for Halloween.


----------



## novice11 (Nov 1, 2011)

I just tried this out and I am quite pleased. Used a 220 bag, as above this is for me so a little green in it is ok. Tried it out and....what was I saying???....oh yeah....it worked great.

Also last night was Halloween so I used the excess ice to create the smoke, told the kids they could either have candy or "the brains I was cooking in this bucket", LOL, it went over big.


----------



## Hopsnmalt (Nov 1, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> the trim i used for this was almost a year old.
> 
> it has to at least be dry.


I saw a video of a dude doing an ounce of fresh frozen trim. It worked but the yield was only about 40% of a dry run. Makes sense since the wet stuff is 60+% water......
Hops


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 1, 2011)

I used a 220 bags and have been a long time washing machine person. Loved the results and did it in an 1/8 of the time


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dry ice has been very difficult to locate, I tried ice cream stores/grocery stores/liquor stores with no success. Came home with no ice and a 12 pack...lol.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Dry ice has been very difficult to locate, I tried ice cream stores/grocery stores/liquor stores with no success. Came home with no ice and a 12 pack...lol.


u can get it at some of the gas stations here....next to the regular ice and propane tanks....


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> u can get it at some of the gas stations here....next to the regular ice and propane tanks....


I finally found it, for those in these states...try here:
http://www.meijer.com/custserv/store_locator.jsp


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Dry ice has been very difficult to locate, I tried ice cream stores/grocery stores/liquor stores with no success. Came home with no ice and a 12 pack...lol.


try a welding supply shop. somewhere that fills tanks and bottles.


----------



## Total Head (Nov 2, 2011)

my city has an ice company that does ice sculptures, sells/rents ice machines, etc. they are the only place within 30 miles of here that sells dry ice, so if you can't find a welding place an ice place will definately have it. someone has to be filling the local dry ice demand. 

the stuff from the 220 bag looks like it will suit my personal use just fine. just to be a snob i might run some through a smaller bag, but 220 looks fine for personal stash. as long as it melts or bubbles a bit. if it burns like herb i guess i'll definately have to run it through a smaller bag. those wacky willy's bags should suit me fine. it takes me a year to build up a decent trim pile so it's not as if i'm putting a lot of miles on them.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 2, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> try a welding supply shop. somewhere that fills tanks and bottles.


I have it now, bought 8 lbs from that Meijer store...now it's time to learn the art of dry ice extraction. I'm starting with trim and a small container, I'm going to break up the ice into small chunks(BTW, I think you can store this ice for 3-4 days in an average freezer). Then, I'll move onto bud.


----------



## XZLR8N (Nov 2, 2011)

Ive got an industrial salad spinner I plan on lining with 220 micron screen. I was going to assign it to scuff box duty but now I think I will toss in some dry ice to hasten the process. Many thanks.


----------



## Out of Mind and Body (Nov 3, 2011)

Supper Bomb, "BRO".. Keep up the good work  WHERE ALL DA KIEF!??!


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 3, 2011)

Do you dry the leaves first. Do you shake them whole or crush them up? This seems to be a very good easy way to do it from other stuff I have seen. Alcohol/acetone etc. seems like bad stuff to me.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi all,

This process works great, so good in fact I will not even bother making BHO anymore. Dry ice is much cheaper than butane. The only problem is, each batch of trim or bud varies...and I'm finding that you really need several different bubble bag sizes to get it right.

Edit: Meant to say different sized microns.


----------



## chasta (Nov 3, 2011)

how many lbs of dry ice for a one gallon bag ?


----------



## JAMES HOOKER (Nov 4, 2011)

Just made 30 GMS in about about 45 mins, DRY ICE KICKS ASS!!! I used 160 Micr


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 4, 2011)

JAMES HOOKER said:


> Just made 30 GMS in about about 45 mins, View attachment 1870644DRY ICE KICKS ASS!!! I used 160 Micr


Wish they sold adjustable micron bubble bags...lol. Did you have any problem with plant material coming through the 160's?. That's been my only issue, seems that just enough green comes through to tint my blonde.


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 4, 2011)

what happens to the trim? does it disappear?


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 4, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> what happens to the trim? does it disappear?


i eat it.....


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 4, 2011)

man, you username should be jakasshole.... fuck you man... and you stupid bullshit





Jakabok Botch said:


> i eat it.....


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 4, 2011)

ouch....i dont no if i can bear life anymore....never been called an asshole before....lol


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 4, 2011)

i can think of some better things you can bear asshole... 

oh, im jakbok botch, and im an internet asshole who says stupid shit for serious questions.... fucking prick piece of shit asshole




Jakabok Botch said:


> ouch....i dont no if i can bear life anymore....never been called an asshole before....lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 4, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> what happens to the trim? does it disappear?


Turns into fine shake...even when using buds.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 4, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> i can think of some better things you can bear asshole...
> 
> oh, im jakbok botch, and im an internet asshole who says stupid shit for serious questions.... fucking prick piece of shit asshole


Troll............


----------



## Total Head (Nov 4, 2011)

chasta said:


> how many lbs of dry ice for a one gallon bag ?


i'd like an estimate on this, too. i only have a few ounces of trim/popcorn. i'd like to know how much dry ice for how much trim, like some kind of rough equation or something. i don't want to get more than i need. i noticed people using the 160 bags, also. i'm wondering if it would be worth it to run the trim thru a 220, and then take that kief and run it through a smaller bag or just shove the trim straight into the smaller bag. i'm only working with a few ounces of trim but people make it sound so easy i might just want to double strain it...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Total Head said:


> i'd like an estimate on this, too. i only have a few ounces of trim/popcorn. i'd like to know how much dry ice for how much trim, like some kind of rough equation or something. i don't want to get more than i need. i noticed people using the 160 bags, also. i'm wondering if it would be worth it to run the trim thru a 220, and then take that kief and run it through a smaller bag or just shove the trim straight into the smaller bag. i'm only working with a few ounces of trim but people make it sound so easy i might just want to double strain it...


The dry ice question I can hopefully answer, it doesn't take much. Thus far, 1 lb or even less works well per oz. My issue still is filtration though, I need different microns to use trim as opposed to bud. And every batch requires different microns or you'll wind up with green kief.


----------



## JAMES HOOKER (Nov 4, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> what happens to the trim? does it disappear?


It brakes up and turns in to fine shake


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> what happens to the trim? does it disappear?


you dump it in the driveway and it sprouts, ... 




i kid you not. i don't know what to do with them at this point but to let them grow.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 4, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you dump it in the driveway and it sprouts, ... View attachment 1871237View attachment 1871242View attachment 1871239
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asphalt weed?...no thanks...lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Asphalt weed?...no thanks...lol.


looks like gravel to me.


----------



## SdY183 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Asphalt weed?...no thanks...lol.


there's got to be a driveway hash joke in here somewhere...


----------



## azryda420 (Nov 4, 2011)

Its all about the 120 bag.


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 4, 2011)

Used this method tonight using a 220 and 160 bags, simply amazing how much hash I have now. Ordered up a pollen press as well


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 4, 2011)

nice avatar ^^ lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 5, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like gravel to me.


I think they need to be flushed. Yep, flush the driveway!.


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 5, 2011)

And it is 100% safe to consume this? this is the 2nd time ive read aboot it and i love to smoke keef.

And for the bags, hows that work, the bigger the.number, the smaller the hole?

Ima rookie guys and i aint no troll. I just dont like assholes,thats all


----------



## novice11 (Nov 5, 2011)

The bigger the number the bigger the hole....220 has a bigger hole than 160, etc. And yes, it is safe, look at it under a scope.


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 6, 2011)

If I could go back and do it again I would use the 120 micron bag. I just did a small batch with the 120 and I like it a little better than the the 220 and 160. Nothing wrong with the 220, I just prefer a less greeny hash.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 6, 2011)

Dreamy said:


> If I could go back and do it again I would use the 120 micron bag. I just did a small batch with the 120 and I like it a little better than the the 220 and 160. Nothing wrong with the 220, I just prefer a less greeny hash.


can't you just dump it all in the 120 bag and resift it?


----------



## queenster (Nov 6, 2011)

been makin hash for a while now but with water so ill tyr the dry ice this time for sure. wondering how you blast it into honey oil though?



fdd2blk said:


> the trim was from last year. i "cure" it so it's not "bone dry".
> 
> i used a 220 bag and a microscope. i saw heads and stalks but no leaf matter.
> 
> i'll use most of this in butter or blast it into honey oil.


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 6, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> can't you just dump it all in the 120 bag and resift it?


I could


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 6, 2011)

queenster said:


> been makin hash for a while now but with water so ill tyr the dry ice this time for sure. wondering how you blast it into honey oil though?


i mix it with bud.


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 7, 2011)

Dry ice is the way to go. To answer some questions that have been posted:

Dry ice by me is 99 cents per pound and comes in 6-8 lb chunks. I used about 2 lbs of it to hash out trimmings from 9 indoor plants. You don't need a ton, and it's not that expensive anyway.

I put the extra dry ice in a bucket, then I smoked a sample of hash, then I put hot water on the dry ice and watch the fog show.

220 micron is fine and comes out blonde with minimum plant matter (at least for me). Perfect for cooking, and acceptable for smoking as well. If you want you can always take the hash collected from the 220 bag and resift it through another bag with a finer screen size.


----------



## queenster (Nov 8, 2011)

i have a friend that uses butane and some pvc tube setup to make honey oil. thats why i was asking how you do it. wasnt asking what you do with it after you make it



fdd2blk said:


> i mix it with bud.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 8, 2011)

queenster said:


> i have a friend that uses butane and some pvc tube setup to make honey oil. thats why i was asking how you do it. wasnt asking what you do with it after you make it


i MIX IT WITH BUD and put it into a glass tube and blast it with butane.


----------



## dapio (Nov 8, 2011)

blast it with butane could you be more specific the clinics sell this stuff like some rocket scientist made it in my area would be nice to see what exactly is going on... Is this the same as "bees wax"?


----------



## Total Head (Nov 11, 2011)

there is a new section for concentrates and stuff. i vote this gets moved there and stickied.


----------



## wwfjdraw (May 3, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> I used a 220 bags and have been a long time washing machine person. Loved the results and did it in an 1/8 of the time


So which is more likely to get better results? Money and ease of use doesn't matter to me. All I care about are results. Are you more likely. To get better results with dry ice then with machine? I mean in terms of yield.


----------



## wwfjdraw (May 4, 2013)

So can anyone tell? Do you get more trichomes with ice then with a machine or not? I would honestly rather use a machine to make it easier but does ice get more hash yield better?


----------



## wwfjdraw (May 4, 2013)

Did researching.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHxHg3raGds

This guys says however. That using bowls with the ice is better than just using the bag system? Is that true?


----------



## wwfjdraw (May 5, 2013)

So no one knows? If there one is better in regards to extraction yields in comparing?


----------



## k0ijn (May 5, 2013)

wwfjdraw said:


> So no one knows? If there one is better in regards to extraction yields in comparing?


You have been posting in an old thread.
In fact the last comment, before you started posting in it, was made nearly 2½ years ago.


----------



## wwfjdraw (May 5, 2013)

Well then in 2 1/2 years has anyone decided which system gets more yield?


----------



## k0ijn (May 6, 2013)

wwfjdraw said:


> Well then in 2 1/2 years has anyone decided which system gets more yield?


It's a personal preference.
One method is low cost, the other is high cost.

There is no 'one best method', it's all about what you're after.

I haven't read the entire thread so I don't know which methods have been discussed throughout, but dry ice kief is easy and gives a good result.
If you can afford a machine, and have a large amount of plant material, the efficiency will most likely be worth it.

Again, personal preference.


----------



## metalhead67 (May 11, 2013)

Far from an expert here, but my experiene with a bubble magic machine with 4 sizes of microns vs dry ice with same 4 size microns is that the yield is far far greater with the dry ice--like 10 times greater. The end results are a nice blonde color, but does shift to more green after sifting for a while. I just sift until the color starts to change some, then collect that and sift again until not much is falling. The trim/buds used were mostly dried. Using frozen fresh trim yielded far less.


----------



## TokinAllDay (Jul 1, 2013)

what would be better to use broken chunks of dry ice or pelletized dry ice. its not that much Im using to make hash.


----------

